# Euro Altezza Tail Lights on 92



## pimpinboi (Jul 12, 2004)

I wonder if its possible to put some 95-98 Nissan Sentra Euro Altezza Tail Lights Light on my B13 92 XE Sentra. Has anyone tried anything like that putting some 95-98 sentra euro lights on their 92 sentra? i seen some lights on ebay it look like it can fit on my car but not sure with a little adjustments.
Well I hope you guys can help me out this. here are some pictures of the euro lights and my current tail lights


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

no the b14 altezza (first pic ) will not fit on the b13 ( 2nd pic ) tails.


----------



## pimpinboi (Jul 12, 2004)

Thanks do you know any that will fit?


LIUSPEED said:


> no the b14 altezza (first pic ) will not fit on the b13 ( 2nd pic ) tails.


----------



## LIUSPEED (May 29, 2002)

not that i know of.. try ebay mexico they might have some there i think.


----------

